# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  То от чего плохо и хочется сдохнуть

## Молли69269

Пять лет назад я сильна похудела ,при росте 170 весила 45.Это произошло не сразу-а постепенно.У меня стал болеть живот-такая не сильная тянутся боль и она была только когда я ходила.Я терпела месяц думала пройдёт. Не прошло.Ходила по всем врачам.Единственный диагноз был поверхностный очаговый гастрит-врач сказал мол у всех бывает.Но болело в районе пупка но совсем не там где желудок находится.Мне выписали таблетки.Я их пила месяц. Ничего не изменилось. Как болело так и продолжало.И мама сказала что я это все специально выдумала. Прошло время и прям совсем хреново стало.И мамина сестра посоветовала "замечательные" таблетки -трихопол  (метронидазол).я пила их 3 дня и мне от них так плохо стало-казалось что я умираю,весь язык от них пожелтел.Позже я прочитала что бывает непереносимость от них и возможен летальный исход.Вообще тетка (мамина сестра) сказала что их от язвы пьют.я кг на 5 похудела за эти 3 дня.я еле с кровати встала тогда-такая жуткая боль была во всем теле.мне на тот момент было 16-17. Сколько я по врачам не ходила все ставили разные диагнозы.И из небольшой несильной боли это переросло в страшные мучения. Я потом набрала вес и более менее нормально себя чувствовала (жить можно)но переодически -а чего уж там часто происходили разные приступы боли, кружилась голова (как под наркотой какой то).Было что нестерпимо болела голова.По пальцам на руках проходило такое как покалывание и странное чувство-такое прям хреновое ,что повеситься хотелось.И мать всегда говорила что я все выдумываю и хочу чтобы меня жалели и прочее,потому что ни один врач не мог поставить сколь либо существенный диагноз.Я много раз думала о смерти и каждый раз перебарывала это чувство.Но когда в зеркале начинаешь видеть страшного человека-это не ты и от этого страшно.Я привыкла что я красивая и окружающие тоже так думали. Это самое поганое-что все это отражается на моей внешности и от этого мне страшно и неприятно.Физическую боль я еще кое как перетерпела бы.А так мне каждый раз хочется повеситься когда смотрю. Сейчас я опять так же похудела как и тогда-врачам я не верю и честно сказать они меня пугают.И я не знаю что мне делать. В институте тоже не хочу появляться-мне неприятно когда на меня смотрят."

----------


## June

Да, такая уж у нас медицина. Я с 2000 года хожу по лучшим гастроэнтерологам своего города. Обращался и в городские клинические больницы, и в НИИ Гастроэнтерологии, к кандидатам наук, в мединститут имени Сеченова, в поликлинику управделами президента, сейчас наблюдаюсь у очень грамотного товарища из РЖД. Каких только диагнозов мне не ставили. На сегодняшний день понял, что половина моих симптомов была вызвана непереносимостью молока (лактозы), другая половина до сих пор не знаю чем. Про лактозу мне ни один врач не сказал, хотя проблема довольно простая, распространённая и легко диагностируемая.

Попробуй разобраться, от каких продуктов тебе становится хуже, от каких лучше. Попробуй на неделю полностью исключить всё молочное (если начнёшь читать этикетки, можешь обнаружишь лактозу где угодно, даже в свиной грудинке, например). Потом всё, содержащее глютен. И т.д. Посмотри, помогает ли ежедневный приём мукофалька.

Обрати внимание на провокаторы кислотности – алкоголь, перец, жир, капуста белокочанная, щавель, шпинат, газировка, кофе… Вообще их очень много, какая-нибудь брюква и репа тоже провокаторы, я перечислил лишь наиболее распространённые. Ты что обычно ешь в течение дня, что пьёшь?

----------


## Молли69269

Я не особо заметила что моё состояние как-то хуже или лучше становится от каких-либо продуктов.Но жареное и соленое не ем разве что,ну и перец чеснок соответственно. А вот как раз от алкоголя становится лучше,от водки именно.Что болело-сразу обезбаливается. Ещё в процессе походов по врачам я обращалась к нетрадиционной медицине -от неё даже возможно больше толку было,одна знахорка сказала что у меня смещение внутренних органов,сказала это от тяжестей бывает -если поднимал-и много разных причин.И когда она меня лечила-правда лучше стало,но прошло время и опять все началось.Мне просто на самом деле надоело бороться за эту жизнь и видеть что все мои старания на смарку,и ещё знаю если вверю  свою жизнь врачам-залечат до смерти и денег за это возьмут. А дома и пожаловаться некому,всем как -то все равно на меня и кажется если умру-они больше расстроятся из-за суммы похорон ,чем от моей смерти.Ещё и эта учёба в институте-приходится все время переживать по этому поводу,и всем больше важно закончу я его или нет чем моё здоровье и самочувствие. Чужие люди меня больше понимают, чем родные.Это же ужас какой с 2000 по врачам бегать все время и не знать от чего это все,выдержка у вас прям-как её только хватает.Я к врачам даже идти больше не хочу-потому что ничем не помогают-один раз пошла-мне врач антибиотики назначил, (мол от цистита) он решил раз живот именно в этой части болит значит так и есть,хотя ни по одному симптому не вписывается. Пришла через 5 дней и говорю мол плохо от ваших таблеток,а он такой в мол можете не пить я вас не заставлял,ещё и карточку мою потерял (как специально),и потом сам же и сказал что мол зачем я пью если по симптомам не сходится.А я говорю зачем делать
же вы мне назначили таблетки от того чего у меня нет.Кучу таблеток я и сама в магазине могу купить.

----------


## Молли69269

И когда семья не поддерживает намного труднее о плохом не думать. Мне когда совсем плохо было я дурман ела чтобы обезболить  все  и помогало,потом от него ходила как не в себе.Обидно что такие ситуации в жизни случаются, а помочь некому

----------


## June

Есть ещё такой популярный диагноз у гастроэнтерологов – СРК. При нём именно обезболивают. При склонности к поносам малыми дозами трициклических антидепрессантов, в основном амитриптилином, при склонности к запорам – СИОЗС. Надо тебе всё-таки нормального врача искать, я считаю.

----------


## tempo

Молли, возможно, это дефект желчеывыводящих протоков или мочеточников. 
У моей знакомой были похожие симптомы, оказалось - дело в пережатии иногда мочеточников. Сделали операцию, и всё в норме.

Тебе делали снимки этих каналов? Я точно не знаю технологии.

Джун, я думал, управделами президента есть только в нашем оазисе )

Я сейчас контролирую всё, что делают врачи. И не зря - пару недель назад чуть не вырезали вполне исправный хрусталик. Если б я не вникал во всё - уже ходил бы с прекрасной америкнской стекляшкой, вшитой в глаз...

Молли, попробуй отслеживать, после чего возникают боли. Между этим "чего" и болью может проходить много времени. Есть ли положение тела, в которои они проходят?
Обычно люди считают, что тело им задолжало, и эксплуатируют его, не прислушиваясь, как будто оно 1)сменно-2)разовое.
Увы. Только 2)

----------


## Молли69269

Здравствуйте,да вполне может такое быть,я ходила к целительнице и она сказала что там какое-то смещение внутренних органов.А где снимки этих мочеточников делают-впервые слышу про них.

----------


## Молли69269

Я не совсем понимаю при чем тут мочеточники (это к почкам относится),а про желчевыводящие пути -я много раз УЗИ делала ,но ничего толкового так и не сказали,хотя алохол (это чтобы желчь там нормально выделялась) прописывали,но улучшений не заметила. И как бы если с желчью проблемы то горечь во рту бывает -а этого нет. Идёт какое-то воспаление ,но с чем оно связано и какая причина не понятно

----------


## tempo

Молли, это лучше у врачей (которые в белых халатах) спросить.
УЗИ (ультразвуковое исследование) не различает такие тонкие нюансы, вроде. Возможно, КТ (компьютерная томография).
Когда-то у меня исследовали вывод из почек, вводя в кровь нечто, воспринимаемое датчиками, которые прикладываются снаружи.
Можно, по крайней мере, исключить из списка причин некоторые.
Ещё вариант - защемление нервов в месте выхода из позвоночника. У меня это было, ощущалось как боли в сердце. Но кардиограмма в порядке. Избавился правильными упражнениями.

----------


## June

> кружилась голова (как под наркотой какой то).Было что нестерпимо болела голова.По пальцам на руках проходило такое как покалывание


 А опиши головную боль поподробнее. Болит только половина головы или вся целиком? Боль пульсирующая или постоянная? Во время боли есть свето/звуко/запахобоязнь? Перед началом боли возникают какие-нибудь необычные ощущения?

Ты в каком городе по врачам ходишь, если не секрет?

----------


## EnergyCOREs

tempo, что за упражения? У моня тоже со спиной не всё в порядке. Было дело даже рука отнималась.

----------


## tempo

Я сам их придумал, вспоминая свои весьма поверхностные занятия ушу.

Общий смысл - врвщение сочлений под растяжкой.
Например, вися на турнике, _аккуратно_, без фанатизма, скручивать позвоночник, то с прямыми ногами, то с подтянутыми к груди коленями. Раздаются разнообразные щелчки )
Шейную часть я двигаю на боковые смещения руками, но это нужно делать ещ1 осторожнее - я сначала пару раз растянул связки и неделю ходил с гордой и прямой, как у лорда, прямой посадкой головы )
Самая нижняя часть разминается в позе течной суки )) становись, Energy, на ладони и коленки, и вращай жопой ) можешь написать ей свой ник, он достаточно длинный ))
Самая нижняя часть - руки прямые, ладони и колени по углам квадрата 50x50 см, задницу посадить слева-справа возле пяток, НЕ СГИБАЯ ЛОКТЕЙ.
После всего лучше полежать минут пять в позе трупа (найди в инете).

----------

